# What happens on the way to a haircut



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

This last week DH went to town to get his hair cut...when he got home he had bought me a bag of chips ( lays regular) and a 22 rifle!! He explained that Jo ( lady barber) wasn't in so he went shopping instead. Only a man would go for a haircut and bring home chips and a rifle! It is actually a nice rifle, it's a youth rifle and is fiberglass so it's really light. Just thought I'd share this story....men ( shakes head):scratch


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

My wife doesn't know it yet but today I'm bringing back a 12 cake donuts, some quick clot, and 100 rounds of 223.

My wife is never surprised at what I bring home.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Chips and a rifle. That is a man!


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Sounds like a successful hair trimmin' to me


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

I keep telling my wife she should cut my hair but says just to the barber, now I wonder if I came home with a new gun everytime I got a hair cut?Ya got me thinking now!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, at least he didn't gota the bar!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

neldarez said:


> This last week DH went to town to get his hair cut...when he got home he had bought me a bag of chips ( lays regular) and a 22 rifle!! He explained that Jo ( lady barber) wasn't in so he went shopping instead. Only a man would go for a haircut and bring home chips and a rifle! It is actually a nice rifle, it's a youth rifle and is fiberglass so it's really light. Just thought I'd share this story....men ( shakes head):scratch


Makes me think of a story that I heard ages ago ...

*A Newfie lad applied for a salesman's job at a big city department store. At the end of his first day on the job his boss fronted up and asked, "How many sales did you make today?"

"One," said the young salesman.

"Only one," blurted the boss, "Most of my staff make 20 or 30 sales a day. How much was the sale worth?"

"100,000 dollars," said the young man.

"How did you manage that?" asked the flabbergasted boss.

"Well," said the salesman "this man came in and I sold him a small fish hook, then a medium hook and finally a really large hook. Then I sold him a small fishing line, a medium one and a huge big one. I asked him where he was going fishing and he said down the coast. I said he would probably need a boat, so I took him down to the boat department and sold him that twenty foot schooner with the twin engines. Then he said his Volkswagen probably wouldn't be able to pull it, so I took him to the car department and sold him the new Deluxe Cruiser."

The boss took two steps back and asked in astonishment, "You sold all that to a guy who came in for a fish hook?"

"No," answered the salesman "He came in to buy a box of Tampons for his wife and I said to him, 'Your weekend's shot, you may as well go fishing.'"
*


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Naekid, that has to be one of my favorite funnies of all time!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Nelda, my hubby needs to go get a haircut with your hubby! Yay for you!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Flowers and candy are nice. But chips and a gun, that's love right there.


----------



## OutRidingFences (Sep 13, 2012)

Darn it, my husband's bald so I'm probably never going to get chips and a gun.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

neldarez said:


> This last week DH went to town to get his hair cut...when he got home he had bought me a bag of chips ( lays regular) and a 22 rifle!! He explained that Jo ( lady barber) wasn't in so he went shopping instead. Only a man would go for a haircut and bring home chips and a rifle! It is actually a nice rifle, it's a youth rifle and is fiberglass so it's really light. Just thought I'd share this story....men ( shakes head):scratch


Ain't it comforting to know you have a man who really cares about you?


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> *A Newfie lad applied for a salesman's job at a big city department store. At the end of his first day on the job his boss fronted up and asked, "How many sales did you make today?"
> 
> "One," said the young salesman.
> 
> ...


NaeKid, don't ever let a feminist hear you say that, or you won't be leaving that room under your own power.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Foreverautumn said:


> NaeKid, don't ever let a feminist hear you say that, or you won't be leaving that room under your own power.


My wife thought that it was hilarious but than she is a real woman not a feminist.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

ForeverAutumn, I don't mean to dis you by liking LongRider's post above - but the whole "feminist" thing makes me cringe. For years I was a feminist (my undergraduate degree includes a minor in women's studies, for heaven's sake ), but over the years I've come to see that movement is no longer about equality or equal rights - it very much has it's own agenda, in my opinion, and teaches victimhood. Nor does it value the choices I have personally made in my life, and if the movement truly is about women being able to make their own choices in their lives, then shouldn't it value mine? 

Sorry to go so off-topic, but I felt the need to explain myself (even though I may get flamed). But just because a woman isn't a feminist doesn't mean she isn't strong and capable.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Well said goshengirl. My wife always says that she is way to strong and confident of a woman to be a feminist. She knows who she is, sets her standards high and achieves what she sets out to achieve. How the world perceives her or her gender means nothing. If anything she would tell you the world is all too often anti-male.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> ForeverAutumn, I don't mean to dis you by liking LongRider's post above - but the whole "feminist" thing makes me cringe. For years I was a feminist (my undergraduate degree includes a minor in women's studies, for heaven's sake ), but over the years I've come to see that movement is no longer about equality or equal rights - it very much has it's own agenda, in my opinion, and teaches victimhood. Nor does it value the choices I have personally made in my life, and if the movement truly is about women being able to make their own choices in their lives, then shouldn't it value mine?
> 
> Sorry to go so off-topic, but I felt the need to explain myself (even though I may get flamed). But just because a woman isn't a feminist doesn't mean she isn't strong and capable.


Gotta agree with you on the victimhood thing. Somehow you gotta do things their way or you aren't a legitimate woman ...


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm not really sure how this thread ended up here!! Wow, all about chips and a rifle .....lol and OutRidingFences, don't you give up cuz he could go to the barber just for a scalp massage! Suggest it to him and maybe you'll get chips and a rifle too! Actually today he brought me home Ding Dongs, they are my weakness....lol


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm sorry, Miss Nelda. It's my fault. 



neldarez said:


> Actually today he brought me home Ding Dongs, they are my weakness....lol


What a keeper!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

OutRidingFences said:


> I'm probably never going to get chips and a gun.


I doubt he would argue much if you asked him to...



Sentry18 said:


> My wife always says that she is way to strong and confident of a woman to be a feminist. She knows who she is, sets her standards high and achieves what she sets out to achieve.


I think your wife and my wife are cut from the same cloth.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

neldarez said:


> I'm not really sure how this thread ended up here!!


Actually not that far off topic. I too did not mean any disrespect towards Foreverautumn. I do think that you, goshengirl, like LincTex's, Sentry18's and my wife are all very much cut from the same cloth. As I suspect Foreverautumn and most of the ladies on this forum are strong women who appreciate a good rifle. A far cry from todays modern feminist who goes whining to HR because her boss called her Hon or Darlin as I heard discussed on the radio yesteday.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I think that someone should start a new thread for guys only to talk about their wife's. My wife doesn't take crap from anyone except me. She can't stand feminist ether. It sounds like allot of us have this in common.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

goshengirl said:


> Sorry to go so off-topic, but I felt the need to explain myself (even though I may get flamed). *But just because a woman isn't a feminist doesn't mean she isn't strong and capable. *


The way I read the bolded part of your statement it seemed to imply that the default condition was feminists being strong and capable. I hope that that was unintended for I don't see the evidence of that, especially with so much of feminism being based on victimhood and pleading for special privileges by courts and government. The strong and capable women I know reject feminism wholesale and carve out for themselves the respect that they earn through the sheer force of their personalities and capabilities without having to resort to pleading to referees to make people respect them.


----------

